# Question for pro trainers



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey Guys! 

So since I finally got my first dog I have become DOG CRAZY. Not just in a little way either, I've always loved and adored animals but there's something about Rowan that has just ate up a little piece of my heart, I feel like I've found the relationship that has been missing from my life. 

Because of this and my love for animals as it is I really want to start training dogs professionally. I've had a blast training Rowan, I was always the over enthusiastic girl making a goof of myself but I was also the one getting results the fastest. I adore every second of training and would really really love to get into showing or competing of some sort. 

I've been doing my homework and looking around trying to figure out how one might go about reaching this goal (With help from Bender, thanks!) and she made some really great suggestions and I was wondering how everyone else went about becoming a genuine dog trainer? 

I work full time so I can't attend any sort of real-deal school and the apprenticeships I have found cost 8k for limited training.

Any thoughts? Ideas?

I really think this is something I could love doing every day for the rest of my life, and I don't think anyone could ask for more than that.

I was looking at this : http://www.animalbehaviourcollege.ca/ca/?id=1018 for a base education to build on but I don't know if its phony or not.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not a professional trainer, but I think the best thing you can do is get to as many training classes as you can with your own dog (or borrow someone else's dog), and find someone that would let you work as an assistant in their classes. I think the biggest help a person can do for themselves as a dog trainer is to work with as many different types of dogs as possible.

People call me frequently to have me train their dog. I don't really want to make training a "job" so I usually turn them down unless they're really desperate. I don't have a clue where these people are getting my name and number from!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I am not a pro trainer, but I would not spend money to attend a school on dog training. If you want in you should find a good trainer who will help you get started and attend seminars from top trainers and read lots of books.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I'm not a professional trainer, but I think the best thing you can do is get to as many training classes as you can with your own dog (or borrow someone else's dog), and find someone that would let you work as an assistant in their classes. I think the biggest help a person can do for themselves as a dog trainer is to work with as many different types of dogs as possible.


^ Seconds this. 

And do all of this:

- Find a club in your area and attend all of the classes you can with your dog 

- _Show_ your dog and become the best trainer you can with your dog so you understand the concepts and know how to make them work. 

- Study animal behavior (books and also observe the dogs at class, as well as what you are learning from your own dogs). And I'd even look for seminars to attend on the subject as well. 

- Become a member of the club, ask to assist at classes, and work your way up to teaching classes. A lot of that "working your way up" is building self-confidence. Keep in mind that all types of people will be attending these classes and they will not always be pleasant or easy to deal with.

- Alternatively, check with rescue groups and see if you can volunteer your time as a trainer for them. The behavioral issues aside, some of the dogs coming in to rescues do need basic obedience training while waiting for their new homes. 

^ In other words, it is a lot of paying for classes and volunteer work until you have built up a resume to either teach for a training club or go it alone. <- And keep in mind if you go it alone, the insurance costs can be a little nuts.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe contact some of the places that teach obedience... ie. Superdogs, Sit Happens, Hyper Dogs, and ask for their advice on how to become a professional trainer.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I did that program bc I wanted to be officially certified, but in the end sitting for the CPDT-KA is far better. The ABC program helps you get your hours together for CPDT, but the best thing is to apprentice with a fantastic trainer you admire. Definitely join APDT, and read everything you can get your hands on about training theory. Volunteer at a shelter and expose yourself to many breeds, especially if your local shelter has a skilled trainer from whom to learn. Do CGC with your own dogs, and an obedience title or two so that you can test out how you truly believe dogs learn best, improve your timing/skills, and so that your peer trainers will take you seriously,lol. There are so many, many people who want to be trainers and stay around for a few months before disappearing, that you have to show you are sincere by showing up and working to help mentors.

With dog training, there are worlds inside worlds inside worlds- many levels and many worldviews. APDT Rally O is very big with professional pet dog trainers. IMO, pet dog trainers and trainers who excel in akc obedience/ field training/ herding/ show handling inhabit different universes. For me, the pet dog trainers are my friends, pals and peers, and the trainers from whom I want to take classes in order to continue to learn and be challenged do not usually have certifications but rather accomplishments/titles in their fields, interestingly. Puppy classes with a CPDT-KA certified trainer and 3 years later, competitive obedience with someone who has finished a few OTCH dogs and usually has little patience for APDT. 

Dog training is "competitive", and it helps to build a niche, especially one that does not threaten other trainers who are very established already. Some people might specialize in aggression while others focus on the "family dog"; we have a trainer here who focuses on puppies using the lingo/lexicon of Montessori schools and a Dog Whisperer Wanna Be who uses the e collar for every dog. You have to figure out who you are and what you genuinely stand for, so you can articulate that for your clients. For me, I have a tight community of about 10 other trainers who are friendly, and refer to one another. One trainer owns a big center, and she adores pit bulls the way we do goldens. She offers special Bully manners classes and Weight Pull; I am SO pleased to send her any pit bull calls I get, bc I just don't feel my interests and skills are the best match. On the other hand, one of my favorite trainers cannot stand retrievers- goldens or labs. They irritate her by not being especially aware of personal space lol, and she loves herding dogs. Every time she can send me a golden, she does. I am happy to steer border collies in her direction. In the end, it takes a while to develop good skills and a good reputation. I like to take one dog at a time, and I make a nice living that way. I like working with breeders more than pet owners, and I usually have a vizsla, golden, or PBGV pup in residence with my own dogs to be socialized, housebroken, loved and kissed. It is fun. However, it took a full four years to become truly established.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

*Awesome*

Great question  I have been doing tons of research because I too want to become a Trainer. The one trainer in my area makes it mandatory for your dog to wear a prong collar and if you dont have it I promise you she carries extra. 

Anyways, look up Karen Pryor Academy Karen Pryor Academy | For Animal Training and Behavior This is where I want to attend. 

I have been reading tons of books and working with fosters. Some of the books I've read: Dont Shoot the Dog, I'm not finished this one but I love it. so far.. its a great book understanding behavior training methods, I've read Dog Training for Dummies, I am currently working with a fearful dog and have found the book A Guide to living with & Training a Fearful Dog, very helpful its a great book I highly recommend for anyone working with a fearful, shy, or anxious dog its found on http://fearfuldogs.com/. I also have Clicker Training for dogs by Karen Pryor. There are lots of good sights here is one about calming signals Calming Signals Community 

I have read and researched so much and I believe I'm ready to enroll in Karen Pryor Academy. 

I'm sure you will get a lot of great advice here. Just read and research as much as you can. Good Luck


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Diesel's Mom said:


> Great question  I have been doing tons of research because I too want to become a Trainer.


On Memorial Day weekend there is an obedience trial in Gonzales, LA. They are also holding a match (which is basically just practice time in the ring) each night. If you are serious about wanting to be a dog trainer you should come watch. It would be a great opportunity to witness a large variety of dogs and training styles.

Julie Hill lives in the Mandeville area. I know it's a bit of a drive for you, but she's an amazing instructor. You might consider taking some classes from her. I know people that drive there on a weekly basis from Baton Rouge to take classes from her. And have you ever heard of Donna Rock? Donna trains with Julie. She has no arms, yet has put champion titles on her Dobe in both obedience and agility. Very inspiring.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> On Memorial Day weekend there is an obedience trial in Gonzales, LA. They are also holding a match (which is basically just practice time in the ring) each night. If you are serious about wanting to be a dog trainer you should come watch. It would be a great opportunity to witness a large variety of dogs and training styles.
> 
> Julie Hill lives in the Mandeville area. I know it's a bit of a drive for you, but she's an amazing instructor. You might consider taking some classes from her. I know people that drive there on a weekly basis from Baton Rouge to take classes from her. And have you ever heard of Donna Rock? Donna trains with Julie. She has no arms, yet has put champion titles on her Dobe in both obedience and agility. Very inspiring.


Thank you! I will definitely see about making it for the obedience trail. Mandeville is almost a 2 hour drive which isn't bad if she has weekend classes, that would be great! I will look into this. I am also looking into joining the Deep South all breed Obedience Training Club

I seen a video on youtube of Donna Rock... very inspiring


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok so this is what I've got - 

-Volunteer at shelters - check, this will be in the works shortly
- Take more obedience classes with Rowan - Will be doing this in the spring hopeful to get basic and level 2 under my belt before the end of summer.
- Would really like to attend some seminars on clicker training as this is the method I would most like to use. Me and Rowan have had amazing results even though we're amateurs. 
- Attend shows in region - Check, will be doing
- Find someone to apprentice under without paying over $5000, will work on it. 

Luckily I'm rural and there's only one dog training facility within 5-8 towns :] I think it's a great opening for me to try and slip into. 

Will go to chapters and load up on some books this weekend. I've also been watching tonnes of youtube videos and have learned a lot about clicker training from them.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I will add: However you decide to do it, get the science part down. You will be a far better trainer if you really understand the science of learning theory than if you attempt to "parrot" methods you've seen online or in person with other trainers. You need to understand the WHY something works. That's what allows you to avoid the "one size fits all" approach to training.

I never went to an actual school, but I spend a small fortune on seminars, etc. Dog training is an evolving field and the best trainers, IMO, are the ones who never believe they know it all and continue to seek out education.

Try Welcome to Dogs Of Course! or Dog Training, Dog Behavior and Dog Health Seminars, Conferences and Workshops for lists of upcoming seminars.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh -- and here's the dark side of dog training:

*If you do this as your full time job, you will likely work more hours than you EVER did in a traditional office job. My typical day is 12 hours long.

*You'd better like working with people. I swear my next business card will say, "Primate Trainer" on it. I train the people, not their dogs. If all I did was train the dogs, it would be a LOT easier. If you don't like having to tactfully find 5 different ways to communicate the same message b/c the person isn't "getting it" -- or if you don't like telling someone how to do something, only to have them do the exact opposite and then complain that your advice isn't helping... 

*If you're self-employed as a dog trainer and aren't insured on a spouse's medical plan, you have to cover your own health care.

*No paid holidays or time off. No paid sick days. And having to cancel a class b/c you're sick can often mess up the scheduling of the classes that follow.

*Scheduling vacations or opportunities to enjoy special events is a pain b/c if you do group classes, you have to schedule around that. And since they're typically posted far enough in advance to give people ample time to enroll, it means your life has to be scheduled roughly 10 weeks in advance.

*You will find countless wonderful dogs with crappy owners. It can drive you nuts.

*You can't save them all.

*It's a "giving" profession. You give of your time and talent during a class and then you further give of your time between classes with phone calls and emails to the clients when you have questions. The more dedicated you are, the harder it is to find "me" time.

*You're the trainer, the administrative assistant, the secretary, the bookkeeper, the... get the picture?

*You're generally working when others are playing. I work nights and weekends - b/c most of my clients have traditional day jobs. Conversely, when I have an hour or two free during the day, most of my friends are busy at work.

*You'll likely start out as an independent contractor. No taxes taken from your income. Be prepared to make hefty quarterly tax payments and likely still owe at the end of the year.

None of these things seemed like a big deal in the beginning. Ten years into it, I'm feeling the twinges of burnout and am looking to transition back into writing as my primary source of income and then train more like a hobby that makes a little side-money.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry! I check my subscribed threads daily and this never popped up again and I never thought to check it. 

Thank you FlyingQuzini for all that info, I really really appreciate it. As it stands I'm 25 working a dead end desk job that soaks up 3 hours of my life in commuting, so I'm already committing 12 hours a day to something that really isn't doing much for me. If I had bucked up in high school and wasn't going through home problems I would have become a veterinarian. I regret those years more than I can even begin to describe :[ 

I'm pretty good with people, and I'm a leader type person, I can be very brash and harsh though at times (or so I'm told) but if it get's results most people can overlook it. 

I have always loved animals deeply on a different level than most animal lovers I think and since the ship has sailed on ever becoming a vet I have been trying to figure out what to do with my life. I wanted to be a midwife or psychologist but I recently found out that one of my family members blew my entire educational fund and I'm not able to afford university for myself so I've been lost since that... I even enrolled in a psychology course with the intent of saving up and paying for myself, haven't even been able to enroll in one course. 

So then I got Rowan.... and fell in love, and I want to understand him, and speak to him, and and you know lol. Then I started reading and I haven't stopped and I want this! It's like a perfect fit for me, I love animals, I love psychology, I really enjoy training classes and training on our own. I'm good with people :] 

I honestly really feel like for the first time in my life I know what path I want to take. I haven't been this excited about anything ever.

Anyways blah blah blah, I called my local animal shelter to see if I could work with them and their dogs for a year or so on the weekends :] Here's hoping.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I've had some good conversations with friends on the subject.

One who is a pro trainer in our area. She loves it. While she competes in obedience her heart is not in competition, but in training and teaching. Absolutely lover her job, and I believe has been doing it for 25 years. 

The other friend has been training and showing since she was a kid and told me she knew when she was younger that she didn't ever want to be a professional trainer because she did not want it to take away from her own dogs. So, instead it is a hobby not a job and she competes in multiple venues.


----------

